# Argonaut KY 337



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello,
i'm looking for a photo of the Argonaut 111 - KY337. Built at Jones Buckie in 1969.
any help would be greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*agronaut*

sorry cant help but was wondering wasnt that davie smiths boat


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

Winner said:


> Hello,
> i'm looking for a photo of the Argonaut 111
> thanks!


*Andrew Denholm ? *


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Winner.

Sorry I can't help you in your quest, but would like to welcome you to this site. Hope you have many happy and enjoyable hours of viewing and contributing to S.N.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

HI. Ive not got a photo but you will fined two photos one full page of the Argonaut 111 one before and one after the shelterdeck was added .on page 36/37of "Scottish Fishing Boats" by Gloria Wilson


----------



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

ron hansen said:


> sorry cant help but was wondering wasnt that davie smiths boat


yes it was Davie Smith's boat. And i have seen the two photos in 'Scottish finshing boats' by Gloria Wilson but it was another one i was looking for when she was new. As was in 'commercial fishing' magazine.

thanks for the help anyway


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*agronaught*

hi again
alistair bruce in peterhead might have what you are looking for, bought a cd from him 425 scottish fishing boats (not on it sorry) and he also e-mailed me photos of old aberdeen trawlers
hope im not breaking any rules doing this


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Winner said:


> Hello,
> i'm looking for a photo of the Argonaut 111 - KY337. Built at Jones Buckie in 1969.
> any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> thanks!


She was sold to Alex Buchan of Fraserburgh after Davie built the Steel Argonaught IV and renamed the Westhaven FR275 then renamed , Concord BF571 and finally Polaris BF571. She sank ( if my memory serves me right ) in 1999 or 2000 but no one was lost thankfully. She was the 1st seine net vessel I sailed on after leaving college back in 1985 , I did 4 trips , 3 to the Bergen Banks and one trip down 180 miles ESE from Peterhead , before joining my fathers boat trawling out of Aberdeen.


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/16654/sort/1/cat/522 
Thats her in Fraserburgh harbour after being converted from Seine net to twin rig prawn trawling

Davie Tait


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

*Argonaut*

Davie,

Oh no she wasn't....The Argonaut 111 became the Contender and was still KY registered. She pair trawled with the Gleanaway in 1987...I know I was aboard her. If you look at the wheelhouse of the boat you suggest is her you will see that her wheelhouse doesn't match the Argonaut's....Also, the Argonaut111's number was KY 357...this number was carried over onto Contender KY357. Argonaut IV was registered KY 157. Last time I saw Contender was in Peterhead. She was all newly painted and registered BCK or FR (my memory lets me down). She looked smart but I couldn't help wondering if the bunk I had was still damp!!

Cheers

Trawldoor


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Argonaut 11*

Wsa it not the second Argonaut that became the Contender and ended up as Contender Bck 6. (egg)


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

*Argonaut KY 357*

Ach well, there's nothing like a public apology to bring you down to earth !! Davie, you are correct and I am of course wrong!! Your picture is in fact the ex Argonaut 111 (KY 337). Wully is correct and the Contender was the ex Argonaut 11 (KY 357) who replaced Argonaut (KY 257)......Awa' doon below for a cup and a slice o' humble pie !

Trawldoor


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats ok Trawldoor I know the boat well as Alex that bought her from Davie live's over the back fence from my Father lol.

Davie Tait


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*argonaut*

Grann stuff at hummle pie wae a juggie o' tae. lol
--------------
wully


----------

